# Marinated Ribs, Step By Step



## disco (Jan 18, 2016)

I have had an idea in the back of my head for a while. I really like the sweet flavour of Char Siu pork. Why wouldn't marinating in the same mixture improve ribs? I finally decided to give it a try.

I started by taking the silverskin off a rack of ribs.













Ribs 01.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016






I mixed up a Char Siu Marinade except I left out the food colouring. Bright red ribs are too far outside normal, even for me.

The ingredients that I used were:

125 ml (1/2 cup) soy sauce
30 ml (2 tablespoons) hoisin
3 ml (½ teaspoon) five spice
5 ml (1 teaspoon) sriracha (could substitute 3 ml (1/2 teaspoon) hot pepper sauce)
250 ml (1 cup) brown sugar
This made enough for the rack of ribs and the rib tips I will be puttin in my next post.













Ribs 02.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016






I coated the ribs in the marinade and let them sit overnight, turning and smearing the marinade a couple of times.













Ribs 03.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016






The next morning, I took the ribs out of the marinade and rubbed them down with Louisiana Grills Sweet Rib Rub.













Ribs 04.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016






I preheated the pellet smoker to 225 F and put the ribs on.













Ribs 06.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016


















Ribs 05.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016






I smoked them to an internal temperature of 190 F which took about 4 hours.

I took the ribs out and gave them a very light coat of my own Sriracha BBQ sauce. Let me know if you want the recipe. Any KC style barbecue sauce would do but I like a touch of heat.













Ribs 08.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016






I put the ribs back in the smoker for 30 minutes to set the sauce.

I took them out and cut them into two rib portions for serving.













Ribs 09.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016


















Ribs 10.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016






Allow me the vanity of showing off my smoke ring.













Ribs 11.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016


















Ribs 12.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016






We served the ribs with baked potatoes and coleslaw.













Ribs 13.jpg



__ disco
__ Jan 18, 2016






*The Verdict*

I had to do a step by step on this one because they turned out so well. The char siu marinade adds a great extra complexity to the ribs. I will be doing this again.

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice job and that some epic LAYERING of flavors! I too have been using the same Char Siu recipe for different cuts of pork. Ribs, Boneless Rib Tips, Sliced Butts, Loins and Tenderloins. They then are used in every Chinese recipe that the family wants pork in. With local restaurants, other than the heavy sear they put on Ribs, they seem to use one recipe for all as well. I have had a few BBQ Ribs that had a different flavor from their Roast Pork but that was in Real Chinese Restaurants, not the " on every street corner, same menu " Americanized places so common in the US...JJ


----------



## disco (Jan 19, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice job and that some epic LAYERING of flavors! I too have been using the same Char Siu recipe for different cuts of pork. Ribs, Boneless Rib Tips, Sliced Butts, Loins and Tenderloins. They then are used in every Chinese recipe that the family wants pork in. With local restaurants, other than the heavy sear they put on Ribs, they seem to use one recipe for all as well. I have had a few BBQ Ribs that had a different flavor from their Roast Pork but that was in Real Chinese Restaurants, not the " on every street corner, same menu " Americanized places so common in the US...JJ


Thanks, Chef. I was lucky to be raised in Vancouver where there are many great Chinese restaurants. There were the tourist/family joints but many real restaurants that served mostly oriental customers. It is one of the few things I miss about the big city.

Disco.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 19, 2016)

Disco, those are more than drool worthy! Wow, I have to agree with JJ, the Layering of flavors, is Killer! the last bone shot before the plate photo, oh man, drool!!! Is your guest house open? On my way!


----------



## disco (Jan 19, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Disco, those are more than drool worthy! Wow, I have to agree with JJ, the Layering of flavors, is Killer! the last bone shot before the plate photo, oh man, drool!!! Is your guest house open? On my way!


I'm blushing, Case. No guest house but the basement bedroom is empty.


----------



## stovebolt (Jan 19, 2016)

Disco, those look fantastic. Great step-by-step. Points.

Chuck


----------



## tropics (Jan 19, 2016)

Disco they look great 

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 19, 2016)

D, Awesome looking ribs and a beautiful ring !


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2016)

Disco, The ribs look fantastic! Great step by step and photo's too. I can almost taste them!

Al


----------



## disco (Jan 19, 2016)

stovebolt said:


> Disco, those look fantastic. Great step-by-step. Points.
> 
> Chuck


Thanks so much for points, Chuck!


tropics said:


> Disco they look great
> 
> Richie


Thanks, Richie, they were tasty.


CrazyMoon said:


> D, Awesome looking ribs and a beautiful ring !





SmokinAl said:


> Disco, The ribs look fantastic! Great step by step and photo's too. I can almost taste them!
> 
> Al


Thanks, Al. You have to take some credit. I only used to cook my ribs to 185. After reading your post, I tried 190 and it is better.

Disco


----------



## 12ring (Jan 20, 2016)

This will be my next smoke. Looks great.


----------



## disco (Jan 20, 2016)

12ring said:


> This will be my next smoke. Looks great.


Thanks, 12! I hope you like them.

Per your PM request, here is the recipe for my Sriracha Barbecue Sauce

Ingredients

25 ml (2 tablespoons) vegetable oil
250 ml (1 cup) onion, chopped fine

1 clove garlic, chopped fine
5 ml (1 teaspoon) chili powder
3 ml (1/2 teaspoon) cayenne
75 ml (1/3 cup) HP Sauce
150 ml (2/3 cup) ketchup
25 ml (2 tablespoons) molasses
25 ml (2 tablespoons) honey
25 ml (2 tablespoons) maple syrup
25 ml (2 tablespoons) cider vinegar
25 ml (2 tablespoons) Worcestershire sauce
25 ml (2 tablespoons) prepared mustard
5 ml (1 teaspoons) Sriracha
Instructions

Heat the oil over medium heat.
Add the onions and cook until softened, about 4 minutes.
Add the garlic, chili powder and cayenne.
Cook for 30 seconds.
Add remaining ingredients.
Bring to a boil.
Reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes, stirring frequently.
Cool and refrigerate for up to 2 weeks.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 20, 2016)

Dang it Disco quit making my list longer!!!! Dang you = POINTS!!!! Awesome thread and looks great will have to try it on some CSR's 

A full smoker is a happy smoker - Stay happy happy happy !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 20, 2016)

Beauty ribs! Thanks for sharing the recipe. Points for you sir.


----------



## disco (Jan 20, 2016)

driedstick said:


> Dang it Disco quit making my list longer!!!! Dang you = POINTS!!!! Awesome thread and looks great will have to try it on some CSR's
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker - Stay happy happy happy !!!!
> 
> ...


Hey, DS. Don't cry on my shoulder about making your list longer, you have done it to me too. However, I believe if  you want to compliment a cook, you try his recipe. If you want to honour a cook you try his recipe and add your own twist to improve it. Using CSR's would be brilliant!

Disco


----------



## disco (Jan 20, 2016)

DukeBurger said:


> Beauty ribs! Thanks for sharing the recipe. Points for you sir.


Thanks for the point, Duke!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 20, 2016)

Awesome looking ribs Disco!  I have read so much this type of marinade and never tried it out.  Putting it on my list!  POINTS!


----------



## disco (Jan 20, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Awesome looking ribs Disco!  I have read so much this type of marinade and never tried it out.  Putting it on my list!  POINTS!


I had the pleasure of being raised in Vancouver with a vibrant Chinese community. When I was a kid, we would go to Chinatown and there would be strips of barbecued pork and whole barbecued ducks hanging in shop windows. The bright red of the pork and the shiny mahogany duck skin was wonderful. I learned to love them early.

If you haven't tried Char Siu I do recommend it and hope you enjoy it as much as I do.

Thanks for the points.

Disco


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Those look crazy good, point. I took a screenshot of that recipie. :yahoo:


----------



## disco (Jan 20, 2016)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> Those look crazy good, point. I took a screenshot of that recipie.


Thanks! I hope you like them!

Disco


----------



## ak1 (Jan 20, 2016)

Nice lookin ribs there Disco. 

I'd eat them! You get points


----------



## disco (Jan 20, 2016)

Har! What about the shipping?

Thanks for the point.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 20, 2016)

Very nice smoke yet again Disco !  Dang them look soooo gooood...  You make this stuff look so easy...

For some odd reason I get the feeling your starting to take a liking your pellet grill !   :biggrin:


----------



## disco (Jan 20, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice smoke yet again Disco ! Dang them look soooo gooood... You make this stuff look so easy...
> 
> For some odd reason I get the feeling your starting to take a liking your pellet grill !


Actually, Justin, if I can do it, it must be easy.

Thanks for the kind words and yes, I wish I had the pellet grill years ago. They are so simple, like me.

Disco


----------



## 12ring (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks for posting the bbq recipe.


----------



## disco (Jan 22, 2016)

12ring said:


> Thanks for posting the bbq recipe.


Thanks for looking!

Disco


----------



## bgosnell151 (Mar 13, 2016)

So I've never been a fan of the ribs that I have made, or any for that matter.  But I was at the grocery store yeaterday and picked up a nice size butt, then saw ribs were on sale, so I put the butt back and picked them up.  I followed this process, not recipe, but the process using Stubs Chilli, Lime, Ginger marinade as the marinade and sauce at the end.  They turned out awesome.  Thanks so much for sharing this Disco, you have really opened my eyes to how good ribs can be.












image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Mar 13, 2016


















image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Mar 13, 2016





^^^used butter and Dr Pepper for foiling.












image.jpg



__ bgosnell151
__ Mar 13, 2016


----------



## disco (Mar 13, 2016)

bgosnell151 said:


> So I've never been a fan of the ribs that I have made, or any for that matter. But I was at the grocery store yeaterday and picked up a nice size butt, then saw ribs were on sale, so I put the butt back and picked them up. I followed this process, not recipe, but the process using Stubs Chilli, Lime, Ginger marinade as the marinade and sauce at the end. They turned out awesome. Thanks so much for sharing this Disco, you have really opened my eyes to how good ribs can be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is nothing better than someone taking an idea and making to their tastes. Allow me to offer some points for great looking ribs!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey Disco

Those are really killer ribs.  Beautiful job.  I like your suggestion about using hot sauce instead of siracha.  I love jalapenos, but I just find siracha to be TOOOO hot--I prefer chipotle, myself.







Gary


----------



## disco (Mar 17, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Disco
> 
> Those are really killer ribs.  Beautiful job.  I like your suggestion about using hot sauce instead of siracha.  I love jalapenos, but I just find siracha to be TOOOO hot--I prefer chipotle, myself.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, Gary. One of the reasons we cook is we like food that meats our tastes. As for chipotle, it would add a great taste and you may have swung me over to try it.

Disco


----------



## gary s (Mar 20, 2016)

That's some mighty fine looking ribs, I am going to give those a try. I like spicy as well as #2 son and one grandson  Color is spot on. You are 

going to have to change your name from Disco to "Rib-King".







Gary


----------



## disco (Mar 21, 2016)

gary s said:


> That's some mighty fine looking ribs, I am going to give those a try. I like spicy as well as #2 son and one grandson  Color is spot on. You are
> 
> going to have to change your name from Disco to "Rib-King".
> 
> ...


Har. It has become apparent over the last 40 years of marriage that I am not the king of my castle so it is nice to be king of something! Thanks for the point, Gary.


----------



## gary s (Mar 21, 2016)

Disco said:


> Har. It has become apparent over the last 40 years of marriage that I am not the king of my castle so it is nice to be king of something! Thanks for the point, Gary.


I think we all experience that !!

Gary


----------

